# Can't take my dog fishing anymore!!!



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

I need your help!!

I live in a small town town where we like to do outdoorsy things. My GSD Mac loves to join us and we he is one of the main reasons we like to get out so much. I hate leaving him behind so I need someone's advice.

Fishing is the problem. We will go down to the river for a fire or to just hang out and I love to bring Mac. The biggest issue is that he will chase someone's line when they cast their fishing rod. I can partially blame myself for this because I have come to realize when I use the chuck it to throw the ball for him at home it is the same motion. Mac has gotten hooked one too many times and he is a nuisance to everyone around us running into the water when someone casts and whining and lunging when we hold him on the leash to stop him. I am considering E-collar training with the trainer here in town but if anyone else has any suggestions I am open to anything at this point!! I hate leaving him home on such nice days but I also hate when he disturbs other people who are fishing. 
I don't know what to do anymore!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

put him on a long line? Leash??


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Leash him?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Leash him until you've got him trained well enough to mind in those situations. I wouldn't start with an e collar right off. Solid OB training was enough with my lab and malamute. My gsds are still too tempted by squirrels and other distractions to be trusted, but we're getting there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Train him. I had Grim do that and I started with a collar and a line and made him stay while I threw his ball. I do the same to Beau. It is good self control.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Train him. I had Grim do that and I started with a collar and a line and made him stay while I threw his ball. I do the same to Beau. It is good self control.


I think this is a good idea. Train him during fetch to sit still when you're throwing the ball and only go get it when you release him. Might be hard to do but the alternative is to keep him leashed.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I vote a 50 or 30 foot long line and tie it around a tree or something that will keep him safe from alot more than just lures and such.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I think OP wants him to stop the lunging on the leash as just having more control and the dog ignoring the fishing lines. Sounds like OP needs more control, a reliable recall, and reliable down. If you are thinking about ecollar Lou Castle has a website with great methods for the collar. It might work wonders for you. Either way, training needs to happen. Otherwise tying him to a tree will just result in lunging, whining, and barking. Which is just as annoying as all the current problems. Good luck OP, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

The dog will redirect into barking if tied up


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Train him. I had Grim do that and I started with a collar and a line and made him stay while I threw his ball. I do the same to Beau. It is good self control.


:thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't blame the chuck it. you haven't taught your dog
to "stay", "leave it", "no" or "come". keep him leashed
untill you have control. take a crate with you when you're
fishing. take him for a nice walk in the woods before you
start to fish and take him for a nice walk after you fish.



danicameier said:


> I need your help!!
> 
> I live in a small town town where we like to do outdoorsy things. My GSD Mac loves to join us and we he is one of the main reasons we like to get out so much. I hate leaving him behind so I need someone's advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, he just needs to be trained. I also exercise my dogs with a chuckit, and I also take them fishing. They would like to chase the line when we cast, but they are not allowed to and understand this. 
Make your dog down stay while you are playing fetch, you should be able to chuck the ball, walk to it, pick it up, chuck it again, return to your dog, ask him to come to you, leave the training field etc... without your dog bolting for the ball. If you master that level of control, you should be able to control your dog while fishing.
My guys know not to chase the lines and not enter the water while we are fishing. Simple rules that I had to constantly enforce at first, but they get it now. 
If you tie your dog up or crate it, it will most likely just bark in frustration. All you need is a leash, collar, reward and some time devoted to training.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should be able to throw something and your dog
should "stay" untill you release him. i also think you should be able to
throw something, release your dog and call him back to you
before he reaches what you threw.



jocoyn said:


> Train him. I had Grim do that and I started with a collar and a line and made him stay while I threw his ball. I do the same to Beau. It is good self control.





Swifty said:


> I think this is a good idea. Train him during fetch to sit still when you're throwing the ball and only go get it when you release him. Might be hard to do but the alternative is to keep him leashed.


----------

